# Deer towing device



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Any good ideas for easily towing a deer out of the woods? Tractors and 4 wheelers don't count.  My buddy and I put one in a plastic cement mixing tub with a rope on it but it was still a bear to pull even with both of us on the rope. There's a current thread with someone using a dolly but I thought someone might have developed another great system.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Many use deer carts either store bought or homemade.


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

We have really steep hills/valleys where I hunt. I mounted a winch and battery to a sled last year. I haven't needed to use it yet, but will take pics if and when we do.


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

go to wallmart and get a cheap plastic snow sled


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

+1 on the sled. I have a 3 person plastic sled I put hooks on to tie the deer in. Works great even without snow. Doesnt take much effort to pull it either.


----------



## coptzer91 (Apr 20, 2009)

i use a ice fishing sled (it has higher sides) in the early season i bolt wheels and a handle on it


----------



## Atheist (Feb 21, 2008)

good idea on the ice fishing sled


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

get yourself one of the two man krazy Karpets can roll it up into a tube for easy carry.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ab_bow_hunter said:


> get yourself one of the two man krazy Karpets can roll it up into a tube for easy carry.


All great ideas!! What are Krazy Karpets and where do you get them?


----------



## dmills37 (Jul 8, 2009)

*deer draging devise*

I havnt tried this but what about using a creeper? as long as there arent alot of logs or rocks in the way.


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

My dad had one of these thick black plastic sheets that rolled up and had some holes for string . We put my bear on it tied the string up from back to front and it basically wrapped itself around the bear and it made it pretty simple to drag it was only 210# but it made the duty very easy


----------



## avidbasser (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is a pic of the crazy carpet :thumbs_up


----------



## Dustdevil21 (Sep 9, 2009)

coptzer91 said:


> i use a ice fishing sled (it has higher sides) in the early season i bolt wheels and a handle on it


I use the similar one from Cabela's, they advertise it as a decoy sled. So far I have pulled out two elk with it (halves of course). It works great in the snow and grass. Mudd tends to stick to the bottom and make it a little harder, going up hill with anything non-motorized is a pain. I bought one of the orange deer drag strap harness's with the d-ring in the back that I hook to the rope on the sled. Takes the load off of the hand and makes it easier to pull. If there are two of you, you each put a shoulder through the loops and and away you go.


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

avidbasser said:


> Here is a pic of the crazy carpet :thumbs_up


Any idea where to get one?


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

pure havoc said:


> My dad had one of these thick black plastic sheets that rolled up and had some holes for string . We put my bear on it tied the string up from back to front and it basically wrapped itself around the bear and it made it pretty simple to drag it was only 210# but it made the duty very easy


That's interesting..could you say a little more about the plastic? What's it for and where do you get it? Black Visquene wouldn't work even though it's a little thick, it would tear up right away.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 27, 2009)

We use the front bucket of a Kobota tractor:wink:


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

My2Sons said:


> Any idea where to get one?


Here's another pic I just found. From the description it sounds like it's been around for a while and is some sort of sled for winter.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 27, 2009)

hunt123 said:


> Here's another pic I just found. From the description it sounds like it's been around for a while and is some sort of sled for winter.


We used those as kids, try toys R us, just google "roll up sled"


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

TrekJeff said:


> We used those as kids, try toys R us, just google "roll up sled"


I wonder how you'd hold the deer on it. Maybe make holes around the sides and run rope through? Of course there's always duct tape.


----------



## tom_faber (Jan 5, 2008)

I got a plastic snow sled from a couple years ago, painted it with the krylon Fusion paint in green. I drilled some holes in the sides to run some bungee cords and away I go.

It also works for dragging several stands and climbing sticks out in the early season.

This past year I used the attached rope handle and tied a loop in it to hook up to my HSS, now she pulls like a dream.

If it gets real wet and muddy out my buddy uses ski wax to slick the bottom to drag easy.


----------



## ChasePhase (Aug 8, 2009)

Canadian Tire Eh? They may carry the Krazy Karpets...they do look small though.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

tom_faber said:


> I got a plastic snow sled from a couple years ago, painted it with the krylon Fusion paint in green. I drilled some holes in the sides to run some bungee cords and away I go.
> 
> It also works for dragging several stands and climbing sticks out in the early season.
> 
> ...


HSS? guess I'm a little dense this evening...what's that? Good idea on the ski wax. I've got an old plastic sled, about 4' long. Maybe I'll give that a try. Won't have to buy anything that way.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 27, 2009)

hunt123 said:


> I wonder how you'd hold the deer on it. Maybe make holes around the sides and run rope through? Of course there's always duct tape.



Good question....I guess you could drill some holes and press in some eyelets like you get on tarps


----------



## uabdave (Mar 12, 2007)

*Ted Nugent thingy*

What about that black plastic, roll-up thingy Uncle Ted uses... what is it called?


----------



## blue heeler (Apr 25, 2008)

hunt123 said:


> HSS? guess I'm a little dense this evening...what's that? Good idea on the ski wax. I've got an old plastic sled, about 4' long. Maybe I'll give that a try. Won't have to buy anything that way.


Hunter Safety System,
has D-ring on the back of the vest that can be used to drag a deer with.


----------



## turkeykiller22 (Jul 10, 2008)

i am hunting public groound for the first time this year. I was thinking about that. I was gonna take and get a plastic tarp like to cover a 4wheeler with, and then use the holes on the sides with rope to hold the deer on. Then use the holes on the front with rope to drag the deer out. I kinda like the crazzy carpet idea though.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

turkeykiller22 said:


> i am hunting public groound for the first time this year. I was thinking about that. I was gonna take and get a plastic tarp like to cover a 4wheeler with, and then use the holes on the sides with rope to hold the deer on. Then use the holes on the front with rope to drag the deer out. I kinda like the crazzy carpet idea though.


Watch out for sticks and rocks that could easily tear holes in it. We use one for getting our leaves back to the woods behind us, but I don't think I'd get many uses out of it if I put my grandkids on it and towed them through the woods.


----------



## wags2 (Jan 26, 2009)

*cart*

I have used a golf bag pull cart that I bought at a yard sale for $5. A little rope and just lay the deer on its back on the cart and pull legs in and tie it to the cart and go on you way. A friend of mine used one elk hunting to carryout the elk, he modified his with allum sheeting bent like a half barrell and attached to the cart for more capacity.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Cabelas sells a roll up sled for deer. It looks like it holds a full size deer and enables you to strap the deer on it so it won't fall off. Thik it is $29.99. Also looks very easy to carry as it rolls up small.


----------



## tom_faber (Jan 5, 2008)

I wouldn't suggest a tarp. It doesn't make dragging much easier. It just keeps the hide clean from any mud leaves or grass.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

wags2 said:


> I have used a golf bag pull cart that I bought at a yard sale for $5. A little rope and just lay the deer on its back on the cart and pull legs in and tie it to the cart and go on you way. A friend of mine used one elk hunting to carryout the elk, he modified his with allum sheeting bent like a half barrell and attached to the cart for more capacity.


That's interesting....how does it work in the woods going over big limbs, etc?


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

I would just buy a game cart and be done. I payed about 100.00 for one about 10 years ago when I bought some property where every thing was downhill from camp. It only took one drag uphill by myself before I got it and now this thing has had probably 30 deer and assorted critters to its credit and its still going strong.:darkbeer:


----------



## BM2 (Jan 24, 2007)

i got a deer cart for christmas a few years ago, its easy to customize to. i mounted a pair of the u shaped rubber finger mounts that are used on an atv to hold your gun on one side to carry my bow, also put pipe insulation around all the square tubing so i could strap my stand on it and pull it quietly. 

John


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Get a two wheel dolly and a ratchet strap


----------



## hungry hunter (May 29, 2009)

I actually had a 14' ladder stand built, then extra thick tubing across the front, placed an axel and 17" tires, holds 300 pounds and doubles as a deer cart. I still posse the prototype.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Can't find Krazy Carpet or a knockoff around here. As someone mentioned, Cabela's has the same thing specifically for hauling a deer. 2' x 6' and eyelets for rope. I like that idea because you can roll it up and take it with you wherever you're hunting.

I also like the plastic sled and the 2 wheel dolly ideas but trying to sneak into the woods in the dark while towing either would be a bit of a problem. Where I hunt though it's not far to get back to the truck so I could leave either one there.

Next week if I go, I'll probably try the sled since I already have one.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 27, 2009)

hunt123 said:


> Can't find Krazy Carpet or a knockoff around here. As someone mentioned, Cabela's has the same thing specifically for hauling a deer. 2' x 6' and eyelets for rope. I like that idea because you can roll it up and take it with you wherever you're hunting.
> 
> I also like the plastic sled and the 2 wheel dolly ideas but trying to sneak into the woods in the dark while towing either would be a bit of a problem. Where I hunt though it's not far to get back to the truck so I could leave either one there.
> 
> Next week if I go, I'll probably try the sled since I already have one.


Where are you located? One of the post I placed had a link to a google shopping search with plenty of order online options. Everything from majic carpet, to cabela's and hardwarestores.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

TrekJeff said:


> Where are you located? One of the post I placed had a link to a google shopping search with plenty of order online options. Everything from majic carpet, to cabela's and hardwarestores.


I'm in central Ohio. I missed that link so I just now went back and clicked on it. Those sleds are pretty cheap! Only problem is that I wish they were bigger. 3' x 18" isn't going to work too well. I started further into the links but they got irrelevant so I quit.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 27, 2009)

hunt123 said:


> I'm in central Ohio. I missed that link so I just now went back and clicked on it. Those sleds are pretty cheap! Only problem is that I wish they were bigger. 3' x 18" isn't going to work too well. I started further into the links but they got irrelevant so I quit.


Get two, link them together....I thought the same thing as you did about the length, there are some 48", you have to click and check the descriptions.


----------



## b_vanfossen (Dec 5, 2008)

hungry hunter said:


> I actually had a 14' ladder stand built, then extra thick tubing across the front, placed an axel and 17" tires, holds 300 pounds and doubles as a deer cart. I still posse the prototype.


they sell this product at sportmans warehouse. I've always wondered how it was to use!


----------

